# Which color green for my jon?



## Bob the hat (Aug 14, 2015)

I've been had before in the past where the color 'on' the can didn't begin to match the color 'in' the can. Where can I find jon boat pictures that have been repainted with the name and color of the paint stated? I don't want to guess and hope.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## Johnny (Aug 14, 2015)

Bob, I found this boat on my C/L and went to look at it.
the guy did an awesome job prepping and painting his boat.
I asked what paint he used and he said *Duralux aluminum boat green.* @ $40 a quart.
https://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/5161239170.html




So, I guess it boils down to what you will pay for the quality and consistency that you expect.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 14, 2015)

No?


----------



## Johnny (Aug 14, 2015)

:shock: OW ! that hurt


----------



## ADIBOO (Aug 14, 2015)

Google search the brand and color of paint and see what comes up. Also have to remember that what your screen displays may not be the same in real life.


----------



## Bob the hat (Aug 14, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Bob, I found this boat on my C/L and went to look at it.
> the guy did an awesome job prepping and painting his boat.
> I asked what paint he used and he said *Duralux aluminum boat green.* @ $40 a quart.
> https://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/5161239170.html
> ...




Thanks for the link, John. That's exactly what I was asking for. Pictures of a boat along with the brand name and color of the paint used. Now I know approximately what 'aluminum boat green' by Duralux looks like and it's not the color green I'm after. So I can take that particular product off my list. Thank you.

I'd like to find more of a brownish green if I can. The paint that Cabelas is selling (By Parker) looks interesting (for duck boats). I think it's called 'hunter green'. It would be interesting seeing a picture of a boat that's been painted with that or others. I did a search and didn't come up with much. Maybe someone else with better searching skills than I can find some pictures. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 14, 2015)

Run by any paint store (Sherwin Williams, Ben Moore, etc) and take a look at the color rack. Pick out what you like and have it mixed in oil based.


----------



## ADIBOO (Aug 14, 2015)

Bob today is your lucky day. I just painted my boat in parkers hunter green. I'll try and get a picture some time for you.


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 14, 2015)

Now, SumDumGuy's color choice gets a hearty "*second!*" by me. That will surely get you noticed, and keep you from getting run over at night.

Roger


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 14, 2015)

GTS225 said:


> Now, SumDumGuy's color choice gets a hearty "*second!*" by me. That will surely get you noticed, and keep you from getting run over at night.
> 
> Roger


+1


----------



## overboard (Aug 14, 2015)

Duralux>Dead Grass Green.
I painted a 1654 Tracker GRIZZLEY with it, and it is brownish. 
Look under overboards build, there are pics. there.


----------



## Bob the hat (Aug 14, 2015)

overboard said:


> Duralux>Dead Grass Green.
> I painted a 1654 Tracker GRIZZLEY with it, and it is brownish.
> Look under overboards build, there are pics. there.



Thank you, overboard!


----------



## ADIBOO (Aug 15, 2015)

Parkers duck boat paint, hunter green. 
View attachment 1


----------



## ckr74 (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice looking boat-nice looking paint job.


----------



## overboard (Aug 15, 2015)

Here's a pretty good pic. of what the dead grass green looks like.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 15, 2015)

The dead grass looks nice.

Here is a mix of rustoleum:
1 pint rusty metal primer
1 quart hunter green


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 15, 2015)

Don't get the Parker paint from cabelas if you go that route, don't know about shipping but straight from Parker it's like 20 bucks cheaper.


----------



## Abraham (Aug 16, 2015)

I used the duralux aluminum boat paint.


----------



## Shoedawg (Aug 16, 2015)

ADIBOO said:


> Parkers duck boat paint, hunter green.
> View attachment 1




Thanks for the pics. This is exactly what I am painting my boat with. Same brand and paint. Did you spray it?? I plan on spraying mine with a Wagner HVLP. Looks great.


----------



## ADIBOO (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks. Yeah I sprayed it on.


----------



## Bob the hat (Aug 17, 2015)

ADIBOO said:


> Parkers duck boat paint, hunter green.
> View attachment 1



Thank you ADIBOO along with the rest of the pictures from you's guys ('You's guys' is Yankee for Y'all).
The Hunter Green is very close to what I'm looking for. Seeing it on someone else's boat makes it much easier to decide. If the Hunter Green were just an RCH darker I'd go for it. I might have to anyway if I can't find exactly what I want. So far this is the closest.

Thank you.

Bob


----------

